# Weekly challenge 4/21 - 4/27  Texture



## SquarePeg (Apr 20, 2018)

This week's challenge is texture.  Everything has a texture but not all textures are going to translate well into a photo.  Textures to use as backgrounds and overlays are currently very popular in the artsy photo arena.  People are creating and selling them for use in LR.  

Post a photo of something that you think has an interesting texture, or add texture to a photo to give it a more interesting look, or create a texture overlay or background that you can use over and over again.   There are a lot of different methods of using texture for this challenge.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 20, 2018)

Interesting 
I told my daughter that her wedding photos this weekend would have a theme, but I wouldn't know what it was until @SquarePeg announced it!

Texture it is!


----------



## texxter (Apr 20, 2018)

This is a fun topic and I am sure there will be a lot of participation! It's fun to hold the camera and start looking for textures!  I want to get the ball rolling with a couple of quickies.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

OH yes, I will join in on this one.  As you say Texture is in everything.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 21, 2018)

*1.* organza




*2.* plastered wall




*3*. soil


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 21, 2018)

Just a couple from me.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 21, 2018)

Fujifilm X-Pro 2, 80mm macro. Tarpon Springs FL

1.


 

2.


----------



## Peeb (Apr 21, 2018)

Nikon D610 with Tamron 100mm f/2.8 macro lens.
1.



Dusty grill- Texture 1 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

2.



Wood and strings.  Texture 2 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr

3.



Garment steamer hose in BW.  Texture 3 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 22, 2018)

*1.




2.




3.



*


----------



## espresso2x (Apr 22, 2018)

(Google; define: texture): 

texture
ˈtɛkstʃə/
_noun_
noun: *texture*; plural noun: *textures*

*1*.
the feel, appearance, or consistency of a surface or a substance.
"skin texture and tone"
synonyms: feel, touch; More

the character or appearance of a textile fabric as determined by the arrangement and thickness of its threads.
"a dark shirt of rough texture"
ART
the tactile quality of the surface of a work of art.
the quality created by the combination of the different elements in a work of music or literature.
"a closely knit symphonic texture"


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 22, 2018)

(original: close-up of a plastered wall, edited with the Paint.Net plug-in 'crossprocess')


----------



## snowbear (Apr 22, 2018)

Texture by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 22, 2018)

Because of this challenge I noticed the texture of this old driftwood.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 23, 2018)

From the mall today...iPhone SE captures...various textures I saw...



 

Bench seating,silver metallic vinyl upholstery.





Penny Hardaway, high-tech basketball shoes.



 

Mall exterior sidewalk's concrete texturing.




 

Mall walkway flooring.


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 23, 2018)

Derrel said:


> From the mall today...iPhone SE captures...various textures I saw...
> View attachment 156687
> Bench seating,silver metallic vinyl upholstery.
> View attachment 156688
> ...



I really like photo *#2*


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 23, 2018)

*1.





2.




3.



*


----------



## CherylL (Apr 23, 2018)

1.  Chiminea cover texture



Texture by Cheryl, on Flickr

2.  Texture above as an overlay



Blackberry by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Apr 23, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Just a couple from me.
> 
> View attachment 156632
> View attachment 156633
> ...


Love the rope!


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Square Peg's challenge has me noticing textures in things I normally walk past everyday.


----------



## Fujidave (Apr 23, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Fujidave said:
> 
> 
> > Just a couple from me.
> ...



Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 23, 2018)

Does the deliciousness of chocolate and peanut butter qualify as a texture? If it does, I know what my all time favorite texture is! Plus a couple more textures.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2018)

Palm Contrast


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2018)

Palm stem


----------



## Peeb (Apr 23, 2018)

Texture = soft:


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## DanOstergren (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 24, 2018)

*1.* GALIA melon




*2.* BEEMSTER cheese


----------



## Peeb (Apr 24, 2018)

Sunrise- texture 6 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr




Sunrise- texture 5 by Peeb-OK, on Flickr


----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 24, 2018)

Old rusty metal and tire tread


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 24, 2018)

Busch gardens textures
1.





2.




3.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 25, 2018)

Today a free trip through the Amsterdam canals, what you see are reflections of bridges, canal houses, boats and an antique sailing ship. I mirrored the images to obtain an even more interesting texture.

*1.




2.




3.



*


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2018)

@gk fotografie , excellent symmetry, very interesting and well done.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 25, 2018)

1.


 

2.


 

3.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 25, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> This week's challenge is texture.  Everything has a texture but not all textures are going to translate well into a photo.  Textures to use as backgrounds and overlays are currently very popular in the artsy photo arena.  People are creating and selling them for use in LR.
> 
> Post a photo of something that you think has an interesting texture, or add texture to a photo to give it a more interesting look, or create a texture overlay or background that you can use over and over again.   There are a lot of different methods of using texture for this challenge.


----------



## CherylL (Apr 25, 2018)

Hosta converted using Nik Silver Efex




Hosta by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 26, 2018)

Recycled.
This tile is made of grinded car tires which provides an interesting structure. I combined the image of this tile (just had to try it) with a photograph of a windmill from 1743,  situated at the entrance to Leiden NL.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 26, 2018)

^Love it. Texture overload. I feel itchy.


----------



## otherprof (Apr 26, 2018)

Shadow on sand


----------



## gk fotografie (Apr 27, 2018)

In the past few days I started playing with the photo (see last Tuesday) of a melon.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Apr 27, 2018)

Some texture that I wouldn't want to get ran over by


----------



## photoflyer (Apr 27, 2018)

Does this qualify?  I think not but it is the first one I thought of. I know I would not want to sit on one.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 29, 2018)




----------

